

Japan Reclaims Top Ranking on Latest List of World’s Supercomputers - ChrisArchitect
http://www.top500.org/lists/2011/06/press-release

======
ralfd
This thing is a beast: "The K Computer, built by Fujitsu, currently combines
68544 SPARC64 VIIIfx CPUs, each with eight cores, for a total of 548,352
cores—almost twice as many as any other system in the TOP500. The K Computer
is also more powerful than the next five systems on the list combined."

Interesting that they use the Sparc. I would also have guessed there would be
more commercial/private companies in the Top10.

------
unreal37
Japan supercomputer Kei is capable of 8 Petaflops/second. I wonder how if it
could be used for mining Bitcoins... How much would it make in US$ per day...

~~~
wmf
It would probably lose money considering the massive power bill; the FPUs and
interconnect wouldn't be used at all.

------
ebiester
<http://www.top500.org/site/systems/3189>

A "Web company" has 13 systems in the top 500. My first guess is Amazon, but
anyone have any other guesses?

~~~
msbarnett
Google?

~~~
ChrisArchitect
hmm, wouldn't guess Google because I thought while their computing grid is the
most powerful it's not really a supercomputer because it's just tons and tons
of basic machines... but maybe

~~~
ralfd
Doesn't Google custom-built their own computers? As vendor there is HP listed.

------
daniel-cussen
I looked at the top six and they all use Linux. Huh.

------
personalcompute
The raw list: <http://www.top500.org/list/2011/06/100>

